# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  أحد سأل نفسه كم عدد سكان القطيف؟؟!!

## ali7

*يالله بنشوفكم*
*هل أحد يعرف كم عدد سكان القطيف الغاليين؟؟*
*يالله.. الي يعرف كم عدد السكان يقول لينا*
*واذا ما يعرف يخمن كم..*
*حتى الي مو من القطيف يقدر يخمن*
*يالله بنشوفكم*
*أستنه ردودكم*
*.....*

----------


## احلى ليل

امممم
ولا مرة خطر على بالي هالسؤال
اتوقع اتوقع تقريباً  500.000 ألف شخص
ههه حبيت اخمن احسن من اطلع فاضية

----------


## سـلـوان

*لااا،، ولا مـرة خخخخخ..*

*مـا أقـدر اخمن..*

*فـ الله يكثـرهم ويستر عليهم ويثبتهم على ولايـة أمير المؤمنين..*

*موفقين..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أتوقع أنهم 4ملايين

----------


## hope

جا على بالي اعرف عدد سكان العواميه بس هه القطيف كامله ماجا في بالي 

وماني قادره اخمن

 اخاف اخمن ويطلع العدد في وادي وتوقعي في وادي ثاني ههه 

ببحث في النت وبااشوف

----------


## hope

سويت بحث وطلع عدد ماتوقعته 

شوفو كم

القطيف (474573 نسمة)

العواميه  «25279نسمة»

 إحصائية جديدة لعام 1425هـ

----------


## عدنان و لينا

اتوقع 800،000ثمانية مائة الف تقريبا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اتوقع 700،000 نسمه 

مش أكييد

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مدامك قلت حتى اللي مو من القطيف يخمن

أنا أبخمن 

بين الـ 40  والـ 70 ألف نسمة 

مدري والله

بإنتظار الإجابة الصحيحة بكل فضول

تقبلوا مروري

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_أنا أعطيهم بين 400000 و 500000_
_أنا من برا القطيف بس ماشاء الله قراها واجد_
_يعني يجون في هالعدد أتوقع والله العالم_
_الله يكثرهم ويزيدهم ويحفظهم_
_ويطرح فيهم البركة_
_مشكوووووووور خيووو عالموضووووع_

----------


## محب المعصومين ع

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد...

يقال ان القطيف عدد سكانها اكثر من البحرين 

والبحرين لا يقل سكانها عن 75000 الف نسمه فكيف بالقطيف...؟

بأقل تقدير اقول ان القطيف لا يقل عدد سكانها عن مليون

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

اني اتوقع ان عدد السكان بالقطيف 
يكوووون     80000
الف شكر لك علي 
بس يالله اعطينا الاجابة 
تحياتي لك

----------


## g2boy

التوقعات نوعاً ما صعبة ولكن نتوقع

أن عدد سكان القطيف حوالي 900000 نسمة تقريباً

هذا فقط توقع حيث أن الأعداد في نقص وتزايد

ربي يحفظكم ويسلمكم من كل مكروه

موفقين

----------


## علي pt

*أتوقع مليـــــــــــــــــــون / أقل - أكثر بشوي*

*مسوين لنا زحمة بالشوارع ،، هههه*


*الله يكثرهم ويجعلهم موالين لآل البيت - ومن جنود الامام الحجة (عج) .*

*لكن بالفعل سؤال نبغى اجابة دقيقة له ؟؟*

----------


## ادم يوسف

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,,

انا مو اعتقد....الا متأكد انهم اكثر من المليون الى المليون و مائتين الف,,,,
اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد.. و زد و بارك من موالين آل بيت,,,

----------


## دوت نت

(اخوي ادم يوسف الظاهر انك عديتهم واحد واحد  :bigsmile: ) 

على العموم ..... الإحصاءات الرسميه في السعوديه الى عام 2004 تقووووووووول عدد سكان القطيف 
يقارب 400,000 نسمه 

 :amuse:  أنا اتوقعها اكثر ........ يمكن نص مليون أو اكثر بشوي

----------


## شمووخ ذاتي

90 مليــوون ,, 

يسـلموو والله ,,

تحيااتي ,,

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*انا اتوقع ان العدد دخل في الملايين*
*لأن ماشاء الله على القطيف كل ماجاها تتوسع*
*الله يخلي اهلينا ويستر علينا وعليهم*

----------


## الكروي

لا والله

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اتوقع بدون مبالغة 1000.000 بس
يسلمو خيو على الطرح الرائع
بس نبغا نعرف العدد الحقيقي

----------


## بلسم لجروح

اتوقع نصف مليون 

مشكوره على الطرح 
تحياتي

----------


## عاشق ال رسول

عدد سكان القطيف 1,100,500تقريبا نسمة
اللهم زد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## king of love

عدد سكان القطيف 500ألف منهم 
200 ألف هندي 
100 ألف من باكستاني وبنغالي وفلبيني وأندنوسي وباقي شرق آسيا
200 ألف قطيفي

----------


## LAST MAN

*انا اتوقع انهم القطيف وضواحيها 640الف نسمة* 
*وتاروت وضواحيها 250الف نسمة*

----------


## علي pt

ذكر السيد هاشم الخباز ~ حفظه الله وأيده ..
في خطبة الجمعة الماضية بإن عدد سكان القطيف حوالي 600 ألف ..
الله يزيدهم والأهم انهم يكونوا صالحين ~ وإن شاء الله كلهم أنصار للإمام عج .

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 

*هذول اللي ايقولوا أي كلام ما دروا إن القديح لحالها فيها 400 ألف*

*الله ايخلي الجميع و خصوصا الخوال*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو مرعي

انا اتوقع العدد 1000,000

----------


## المميزة

اتوقع مليوون او اقل بشوي لان صفوى تقريبا 48الف او اكثر بشويلازم هالشوي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
بصراحه العديد ماشاء الله
لكن ماحطيت تخمين
الله يحفظ الجميع

----------

